
Do You Want My Garbage? - vo2maxer
https://thepointmag.com/examined-life/do-you-want-my-garbage-agnes-callard/
======
vo2maxer
For another point of view: "You thought that Alan Resnais’s Last Year at
Marienbad was boring or John Cage pretentious? Die, scum!"[1]

[1] [https://www.spectator.co.uk/2019/09/in-praise-of-cultural-
el...](https://www.spectator.co.uk/2019/09/in-praise-of-cultural-elitism/)

